# Sony DCR-TVR19E USB Übertragung nicht möglich



## Sebastian Thalhammer (5. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute

Hab zur Zeit einen Sony DCR-TVR19E Camcorder zur Hand, den ich aber nicht selbst gekauft habe. Zur Verfügung steht mir also nur das USB Verbindungskabel und die bei Sony gedownloadeten Driver.

Das Gerät wird ordnungsgemäß erkannt und es treten keine Fehler auf. Dennoch ist es mir nicht möglich, die Daten von Band auf den Computer zu übertragen. Premiere Pro und VideoDeluxe sehen das Gerät nicht (bzw. Gerätestatus offline)

Wo soll ich hier mit der Fehlerbehebung beginnen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...
Sebastian


----------



## axn (5. Dezember 2006)

Guten Abend!

Der USB-Port überträgt soweit ich weiß nur schlechtes Video im Mpeg1 Format, oder dient als Webcam-Connection.
Premiere und andere erwarten den DV-Stream vom FireWire Anschluss...

mfg

axn

PS: Siehe Sony.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (5. Dezember 2006)

d.h. ich brauche um ein respektables Ergebnis zu erzielen ein Firewire Kabel !? Dient die USB Schnittstelle also lediglich zum Echtzeitstreaming?


----------



## axn (5. Dezember 2006)

> d.h. ich brauche um ein respektables Ergebnis zu erzielen ein Firewire Kabel !?


100%ig. - Und einen FireWire-Port am Rechner.


> Dient die USB Schnittstelle also lediglich zum Echtzeitstreaming?


Mit bestimmter Software gibts zusätzliche Spielereien über deren Sinn sich Prosumer und Consumer sicher streiten werden...

mfg

axn


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (5. Dezember 2006)

sehr schlecht. das heißt ich muss mir vorher ein Firewire kabel besorgen. Naja braucht man so wies aussieht ja für alle DV Kameras. 

Ausserdem eine nicht allzu teure Investition denke ich ... *gg*


----------

